# November Acquisitions



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

What got snatched up this month???


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Nothing yet, it's still October.


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

clemsontiger said:


> Nothing yet, it's still October.


Just because its October in your bubble doesn't mean it isn't November elsewhere.:teacha:


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

for all i know, it is still october in cambridge.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

It's tomorrow in Australia. Could you pick up some UGG boots?


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

playdohh22 said:


> for all i know, it is still october in cambridge.


I was referring to our forum friends overseas, ic12337: either way, it November all over now


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

It's already November 2 here in Japan.

Albert thurston braces









Vintage US Navy pea coat(circa 1960s)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Nice pick up on the peacoat. I thrifted a '50s era Navy peacoat a few weeks ago. I'm ready for the cold!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Scooped up this Press Donegal tweed at the Bargain Barn, Sharon, Conn.

It was in the "Posh" section so it was a whopping $20.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

patrick - very nice pick up.

may i ask what the "posh" section is?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Patrick, you always find the sickest things...


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

playdohh22 said:


> patrick - very nice pick up.
> 
> may i ask what the "posh" section is?


The store is unusual in that it benefits an agency that helps those without adequate insurance or funds get medical care, so there is a paid staff as well as volunteers. So they actually need to make a few bucks, more so than the shop connnected with the Congregational church in Kent, for instance.

There is a regular section, men's and women's, but the nicer pieces go to "Posh" and are priced higher than the usual thrift shop. Not outrageously so, but enough to make the seasoned thrifter do a double-take sometimes.

Not as bad as the Torrington Goodwill, where today I saw a perfectly nice but perfectly ordinary Burberry glen plaid suit for $150. Huh?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

*Superb* find, Patrick!!


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Just picked up the Brooks Bros. version of these in black calf - got a good deal with the Friends & Family discount. Also picked up a blue surcingle belt.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Another set of Thurston braces, here. A couple of ties, sweaters, and three shirts from BB. That'll be it until the Boxing Day sales.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> There is a regular section, men's and women's, but the nicer pieces go to "Posh" and are priced higher than the usual thrift shop. Not outrageously so, but enough to make the seasoned thrifter do a double-take sometimes.
> 
> Not as bad as the Torrington Goodwill, where today I saw a perfectly nice but perfectly ordinary Burberry glen plaid suit for $150. Huh?


Go figure--I've given up trying to figure out how they price things at these places. Goodwill, in my experience, is the most inept--a bazillion bucks for bunk and next-to-nothing for truly amazing stuff. Shopgoodwill.com is especially irritating, a sliding scale for shipping and handling that fluctuates based on purchase price. Any rate, I did pretty good today (but not as well as Patrick, whom I am beginning to despise) at Salvation Army. A pair of new brown wingtip made-in-England Doc Martens for $24 from the glass case (as opposed to the racks). Not trad in some eyes, but comfortable-as-butter knockabouts that will last years, based on my last dearly departed pair. Also a pair of nice Cole Haan brown oxfords with rubber soles for $1.58 (half-off, from the racks) that will do fine in foul weather when I don't want to risk better shoes with leather soles. And yes, I do have rubber overshoes. But you can't be too careful.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

*New Sammy*

I ordered a 6-on-1 DB suit from Samuelsohn. It arrived at the shop yesterday, and I had it fitted today. The chest and shoulder is from the Greenwich I model, but the lapel expression was drawn up by Sammy's pattern guy based on instructions I worked out with Dorian Anderson, Sammy's local rep, and a Lawrence Fellowes drawing we copied out of the Esquire book from a few years back. (It's handy when merchants have that kind of thing on the bookshelf.) The suit is lambswool flannel in navy with a very widely spaced light grey chalk stripe. The trouser is a full silhouette with single forward pleats, extension waist, on-seam pockets, and button side tabs.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> Another set of Thurston braces, here. A couple of ties, sweaters, and three shirts from BB. That'll be it until the Boxing Day sales.


Boxing Day in Tejas? :icon_scratch:

Y'all celibate Sin George's* Day, too? (*Dubya)


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

^^Well done, Patrick. Great looking tweed...

I found a really nice cream Viyella with a steel blue windowpane design for $3.99. Looking forward to wearing this one (as soon as it cools off).


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

jamgood said:


> Boxing Day in Tejas? :icon_scratch:
> 
> Y'all celibate Sin George's* Day, too? (*Dubya)


Kinda a family pun. Imbibe too much "cheer" the 25th, pay for it the 26th. ic12337:


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

PCC houndstooth morning trousers
PCC scarlet wool calf-length socks

Also planned for next week, a pair of black Oxfords.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

My purchases for November have included Christmas stamps (the cards were ordered in September when they were 25% off) and three pounds of coffee from J. Martinez & Company, the last Christmas gift on my list. 

No more clothing purchases until I lose some weight. I start back at the gym tomorrow, and I'll be away from the friends who suffer from contagious obesity, so I should make measurable progress by Christmas. 

I might have another pair of old Aldens sent off for repair. The last place I gave them to put a rubber oversole on them, which confused and annoyed me. So I wore them until the edges came loose and they've been sitting in my closet. Captoe bluchers, dark brown, if anyone cares.

(My, what an awful long post to say I haven't bought a darn thing!)


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Scooped up this Press Donegal tweed at the Bargain Barn, Sharon, Conn.
> 
> It was in the "Posh" section so it was a whopping $20.


Great jacket. Is this a good shop for those sorts of jackets? I'm a 40-short. Do they have a website?


----------



## WingtipTom (Sep 6, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Scooped up this Press Donegal tweed at the Bargain Barn, Sharon, Conn.
> 
> It was in the "Posh" section so it was a whopping $20.


It's amazing that you find jackets that fit you so well! Do you have them tailored or do they fit you off the rack like that?

Anyway, consider me jealous! It's a fantastic jacket...love the colors in it.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

WingtipTom said:


> It's amazing that you find jackets that fit you so well! Do you have them tailored or do they fit you off the rack like that?
> 
> Anyway, consider me jealous! It's a fantastic jacket...love the colors in it.


It was a good day. I found another jacket, a darted charcoal camel hair number, at the same place but in the regular section, so it was $5. Must have come from the same guy, because it too fits without any tweaking.

And a good thing, too, because the alterations tailor situation here is so bad I have taken to sending stuff down to my mother in Northern Virginia to take to the lady at Enrico's Cleaners in McLean. I have to indicate what I want done by means of notes and pins, but thus far it has been a successful venture. The postage adds up, but what can you do?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Love that tweed, Patrick. I have a jacket made from Donegal Mist cloth that I picked up in the thrift exchange, and it's great.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

*New Brooks Brothers Parka*

Purchased the Brooks Brothers Country Club Pro Sport Down Parka in Black at 698. A very Awesome piece of goods for the New England Winter.


----------



## Fips (Sep 18, 2007)

*Allen Edmonds*

Allen Edmonds "Strand", semi-brogue, dark brown burnished calf:

https://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild0135ms1.jpg
https://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild0134nn6.jpg
https://img361.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild0138re2.jpg


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

oxford said:


> Purchased the Brooks Brothers Country Club Pro Sport Down Parka in Black at 698. A very Awesome piece of goods for the New England Winter.


I think that's a great parka. I like all their other pro sport items as well, I just wish they didn't all have those huge Brooks Brothers logos on them.


----------



## heimskringla (Nov 2, 2008)

I picked up a pair of Sperry Top Spider dark brown Kiltie loafers on Ebay for $19 with shipping. Quite excited.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Two Brooks Brothers sport coats (Herringbone and Donegal) at the 25% off sale.... they are getting altered as we speak and I'll pick them up next week. They are my first two sport coats other than my blazer.

3 pairs of US-made jeans - Texas USA brand, Style # 30, slim fit cowboy cut ($30 each)
https://www.texasjeansusa.com/usa.html


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Also picked up these Footjoy blems - burnished tan split toe bluchers with rubber soles for the PNW winter... exceeded my shoe budget by far in the last couple of months, but at $79, this pair was too hard to pass up.


----------



## stainless (Aug 27, 2007)

Allen Edmonds Randolph in Chili


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

*First Post and my first trip to J Press*

Hello everyone, first post here. I wandered over to J. Press the other day and got a white Oxford button-down with pocket flap(!) and a navy knit tie.










_Brideshead Revisited _must be pretty trad, eh?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^welcome to the forum


----------



## pinkgreenpolo (Jul 15, 2005)

*Allen Edmonds Randolph*

I found a great pair of Allen Edmonds Randolph in mocha brown suede leather, and only paid $15 for them. The shoe looks to only have been worn a few times. It has a little marking on the back of the shoe, How should I clean them, what would you recommend?(I have a suede stick or a brush) I have been lucky the last few times I went into this thrift store.

Thanks and Regards

PGP

Will someone please give me the link on how to post pictures??


----------



## radisri (Dec 12, 2003)

A pair of Pantherella socks from Marshalls.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

*I've been a bad boy*

I went to Brooks Brothers today to look at shirts. The nice salesman asked if I wanted non-iron or traditional OCBD. I told him the latter and he whisked me off to a back room reserved for those who appreciate the classic collar roll, a room filled with bourbon, fine cigars, and willing women.

Back to reality, here is my haul:










It's hard to see in my reduced-quality picture, but the OCBD shirts are yellow, pink (the darker of the two that were offered), and the blue and white university stripe. Two pairs of chinos, and two university ties, which I was pleased to see as I like wearing ties and not silk napkins. The tie that appears pinkish in this picture is actually red with blue stripes.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

So far I have picked up two BB button downs in blue and pink and a Gloverall duffel coat in forest green.

Oh yeah, add to that an LL Bean shetland sweater in navy. Like I needed another navy sweater. I just can't help myself.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

*OK. That's it*

I'm coming up there.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

boatshoe said:


> I went to Brooks Brothers today to look at shirts. The nice salesman asked if I wanted non-iron or traditional OCBD. I told him the latter and he whisked me off to a back room reserved for those who appreciate the classic collar roll, a room filled with bourbon, fine cigars, and willing women.
> 
> Back to reality, here is my haul:
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Enjoy wearing.

Cheers.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Lightning strikes twice; I found the brother to last week's J. Press tweed today. Same place, same price ($20).


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

*Very nice*

Very nice J. Press, Patrick. Has anyone told you that you look like Peter Sellers? Specifically Being There era.

Edit. I'm a dummy. Didn't see your avatar.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Lightning strikes twice; I found the brother to last week's J. Press tweed today. Same place, same price ($20).


Patrick: Have you sold your soul, in a deal with the Devil))? Those are some fantastic finds...that appear to go beyond luck!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Patrick, that looks like a Bean shetland, correct?

I bought another one, the cable version in loden heather and I really like it.

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

vwguy said:


> Patrick, that looks like a Bean shetland, correct?
> 
> I bought another one, the cable version in loden heather and I really like it.
> 
> Brian


Correct.

How long is yours? One reason I like the ones I have is they are the rare sweaters that don't fit me like tunics.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Patrick06790 said:


> How long is yours? One reason I like the ones I have is they are the rare sweaters that don't fit me like tunics.


I get the XL and the length is pretty good. It could be an inch or two shorter, but I'm not going to nit pick.

Brian


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Just got a pair of brown hudson fit corduroy pants from BB here in DC.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I purchased a brown RL lambswool odd waistcoat.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

The PCC houndstooth trousers have arrived this morning and I hemmed them in:



I think I may have gotten fatter as I'm a size 30 and this is a 32 yet it fits snuggly...


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I picked up navy 2 blazers for my 2 youngest sons while thrifting Friday. Both are 44R and 100% wool. The mint one's made by/for Craig Scott and the 2nd one, in VG shape's made by Scott Ritchie. That's what the labels say anyway. The way my guys grow (the youngest grew 6 inches in 5 months, grew out of his brand new blazer), for $8/blazer, I can't complain. When they grow out of them, I donate them to the school they go to or to someone who needs them. I also grabbed a Claiborne navy blazer with no size on it for my oldest, a bit too big as it almost fits me. I wish they were in 52L for me!
BTW, nice grabs there Patrick.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

I picked these up on ebay for ~$25 total, shipped. Always negotiate.




BB Sack Jacket ("cotton blend?") and H. Freeman Blazer.

They are en route. The olive jacket should fit fine. I am just hoping I can get an inch or more let out of the sleeves of the blazer. If not, you'll see it here.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

pinkgreenpolo said:


> Will someone please give me the link on how to post pictures??


Type









(As an example of the address, right click on a photo and then left click on "properties", you'll see the web address (URL) on the properties pop up. Don't know if it works likewise on a Mac.)


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*Back from the Woods*










A few rather banal items from the local J. Crew sale. Blue gingham check shirt, jeans, flat front 14w green or "moss" cords, another check shirt...yawn.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Today, a pair of black Oxfords:



My first pair of 'proper' shoes.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ enjoy wearing


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

A Hampton shell
Nagrani


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

^beauties


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Beefeater said:


> A few rather banal items from the local J. Crew sale. Blue gingham check shirt, jeans, flat front 14w green or "moss" cords, another check shirt...yawn.


I like the gingham shirt, but why do they make the collars so narrow? There's no way that thing's gonna roll properly...


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Topsider said:


> I like the gingham shirt, but why do they make the collars so narrow? There's no way that thing's gonna roll properly...


Maybe that's why it's on sale, who knows. I like some variance, though, and I bought it for more casual outings (casual Fridays, back porch days, lazy Saturdays, etc). I think it'll work fine for a skinny knit tie day, but nothing more formal than that. For $19.99, I can live with it.


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

clemsontiger said:


> ^beauties


Thank you, sir. The ShoeMart says that these are exclusive to them.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

I went thrifting today, got a harris tweed from Amherst & Bock. It is a two button, has subtle darts and from a brand I'm not really familiar with (Amherst & Bock) but I figured for $4.98 I couldn't go wrong. 
They also had a Donagal Mist tweed and four BB sack suits but all were either a size to small or a size to large for me.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

RyanPatrick said:


> I went thrifting today, got a harris tweed from Amherst & Bock. It is a two button, has subtle darts and from a brand I'm not really familiar with (Amherst & Bock) but I figured for $4.98 I couldn't go wrong.
> They also had a Donagal Mist tweed and four BB sack suits but all were either a size to small or a size to large for me.


Any 43R 23 inch chest?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I realized this afternoon that I really didn't have enough OCBDs to warrant the trad cred I've been trying to build up. But one of them is a Brooks Brothers pullover, which I think counts for extra points.

So I went to H. Stockton tonight and got a blue one.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

RyanPatrick said:


> .....They also had a Donagal Mist tweed and four BB sack suits but all were either a size to small or a size to large for me.


Should have got them anyway and sold them here. What sizes were the jackets?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Duck, I think they would be just a bit snug on you. I am guessing they were all 42R or 42L. 
Reddington, I contemplated doing that. I drive by the place everyday on the way home, I may stop over tomorrow.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Got this for carrying handouts, exams, homeworks to class. A Hulme totebag


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

*Lands end sale*

I bought four shirts from lands end along with two new chinos.

Also a couple pairs of AEs off of ebay.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

AldenPyle said:


> Got this for carrying handouts, exams, homeworks to class. A Hulme totebag
> https://i178.photobucket.com/albums... shoulder strap? I'd think it would be handy.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Nice. Which size? I think I prefer the look of the handles on the Filson, though. Did you get the shoulder strap? I'd think it would be handy.


The large size. Filson handles are indeed manly straps of leather. A little much for a tote bag, maybe. In any case, would not trade Gokey green for Filson otter. No shoulder strap.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

I bought some cheap LE OCBD's with free shipping.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=846950#post846950

I'm a bit worried they'll send cotton/poly blend ones, but it was worth the risk with free shipping since you can return them at sears.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*Central Watch straps*


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

^I have the blue and white one and the red, white and blue one. I don't get much use out of the red, white and blue one though.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

clemsontiger said:


> ^I have the blue and white one and the red, white and blue one. I don't get much use out of the red, white and blue one though.


The blue/white one is one of my favourites, if not the favourite. Goes with everything. I ended up with a second one with this order and guess that's a good thing as I'll probably need it eventually. Haven't worn the red, white, and blue one yet and I probably won't wear it much. Naturally, it'll be worn on July 4th. 

The brown/tan strap works really well with my 1974 Timex that has a brown face. It's about the only strap that does, well, maybe the orange one does as well.


Cheers.


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

https://www.amazon.com/Allen-Edmond..._image_x_0?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&img=0&color_name=x
My first AE and I feel like I don't like them. Probably I'll have to ebay them.
Along with these 7pairs of OTC Robert Talbotts socks and Canali suit.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^I'm genuinely confused...why did you buy them in the first place and, assuming they are still unworn, can they be returned?


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Sacks in 42r? That would be wonderful.



RyanPatrick said:


> Duck, I think they would be just a bit snug on you. I am guessing they were all 42R or 42L.
> Reddington, I contemplated doing that. I drive by the place everyday on the way home, I may stop over tomorrow.


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^I'm genuinely confused...why did you buy them in the first place and, assuming they are still unworn, can they be returned?


I bought them out of greed/sale price was too good to pass :icon_smile_big: and probably would return them.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Just bought these AE Saratogas in shell. Look at the all leather heels. One wonders how long it's been since AE did those!


----------



## jasonbourne (Dec 10, 2007)

*We'll See when it arrives....*

I just won this on the bay. It is suppose to be dark navy. It should only need a little tailoring and it will go to to the very top of my rotation. I have never owned a true saville row suit, just 2 RLPL English made suits. We shall see. What is the reputation of Henry Poole nowadays?


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I recently won this new bow tie on eBay. There are still a few floating around on eBay. It is said to have been made by a reputable London factory that supplies Saville Row stores. Any ideas? Paid less than $10 for something I imagine would cost $50-$100 on Saville Row. I sort of wish it was butterly (the large kind) or bat wing style. Anyone want to trade? lol


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> I recently won this new bow tie on eBay. There are still a few floating around on eBay. It is said to have been made by a reputable London factory that supplies Saville Row stores. Any ideas? Paid less than $10 for something I imagine would cost $50-$100 on Saville Row. I sort of wish it was butterly (the large kind) or bat wing style. Anyone want to trade? lol


Looks like a Gieves & Hawkes one. I have one as well and it is good. Cheaper than buying it off their site directly.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Reason #47 to shop eBay. I found this lot of ties (that included 10 others not pictured) listed as something like "Lot of assorted ties." Starting bid plus shipping was $6.00. The listing included one crappy pic taken from a distance, with no information about the ties other than the fact that there were 21 of them, and I took a chance on it. Glad I did.





Top row, left to right: Briar, Briar, Robert Talbot, Brooks Brothers, Jos. A. Bank
Bottom row, all Brooks Brothers.

I'd say I got my $6 worth.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

wnh said:


> Reason #47 to shop eBay. I found this lot of ties (that included 10 others not pictured) listed as something like "Lot of assorted ties." Starting bid plus shipping was $6.00. The listing included one crappy pic taken from a distance, with no information about the ties other than the fact that there were 21 of them, and I took a chance on it. Glad I did.
> 
> Top row, left to right: Briar, Briar, Robert Talbot, Brooks Brothers, Jos. A. Bank
> Bottom row, all Brooks Brothers.
> ...


Wow! Nice....very nice. :thumbs-up:


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

wnh said:


> Reason #47 to shop eBay. I found this lot of ties (that included 10 others not pictured) listed as something like "Lot of assorted ties." Starting bid plus shipping was $6.00. The listing included one crappy pic taken from a distance, with no information about the ties other than the fact that there were 21 of them, and I took a chance on it. Glad I did.
> 
> Top row, left to right: Briar, Briar, Robert Talbot, Brooks Brothers, Jos. A. Bank
> Bottom row, all Brooks Brothers.
> ...


Nice catch!

Enjoy...

hbs


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

wnh,
go hunting!


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

*Not thrifted, but ....*

... I picked this little number up second (third ....fourth ....) hand. Fits perfect, but I admit it has a few signs of wear.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Picked up this Phelps Terkel 3/2 pinstripe sack suit on ebay. I think the seller may have measured the shoulders incorrectly but I took a chance. All other measurements were consistent with my size. 




Does anyone know anything about Phelps Terkel?

If this doesn't fit it is going straight to the Thrift Exchange.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

stfu said:


> ... I picked this little number up second (third ....fourth ....) hand. Fits perfect, but I admit it has a few signs of wear.


oh boy. I drove one of these for 70K+ miles. Let's just say they are not exactly maintenance free. I hope you have another car handy.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

SCsailor said:


> oh boy. I drove one of these for 70K+ miles. Let's just say they are not exactly maintenance free. I hope you have another car handy.


Haha, well played. This is my third Jeep, so I am somewhat familiar. I get one every few years after I have forgotten why I got rid of the previous one.

In seriousness, this is an extra/project vehicle for the family. It has 160K on it, and I am not relying on it for primary transportation. Even still, these represent the last of the carb based production vehicles in the US, so there is potential I can do a fair bit of that 'maintenance' myself. Plus, simply opening and closing the (HEAVY) Grand Wagoneer doors is enough to make me smile.

I just thought it would be a different take on the aquisitions thread (and I actually thought of your avatar SCSailor, when I posted).


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

stfu said:


> Haha, well played. This is my third Jeep, so I am somewhat familiar. I get one every few years after I have forgotten why I got rid of the previous one.
> 
> In seriousness, this is an extra/project vehicle for the family. It has 160K on it, and I am not relying on it for primary transportation. Even still, these represent the last of the carb based production vehicles in the US, so there is potential I can do a fair bit of that 'maintenance' myself. Plus, simply opening and closing the (HEAVY) Grand Wagoneer doors is enough to make me smile.
> 
> I just thought it would be a different take on the aquisitions thread (and I actually thought of your avatar SCSailor, when I posted).


I absolutely loved mine. Sometimes I wish I still had it. I'm glad I took pictures before I sold it. Great post!


----------



## NoPleats (Sep 28, 2008)

BB cashmere sweater vest for $22 out the door. I've been looking for that brick-y color for a while because it's one of the highlight colors in a Harris Tweed sportcoat I wear to death this time of year.

ETA: I'm a little envious if that Jeep has a Q-Jet carb under it's massive hood. They're great, under-rated street carbs that make consistent and predictable power elsewhere, too. That's a valuable thing.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm in the market for the exact same thing. Where did you find yours? I'm hoping to find one locally as opposed to competing for the decent ones on Ebay.



stfu said:


> ... I picked this little number up second (third ....fourth ....) hand. Fits perfect, but I admit it has a few signs of wear.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

RyanPatrick said:


> I'm in the market for the exact same thing. Where did you find yours? I'm hoping to find one locally as opposed to competing for the decent ones on Ebay.


I found it in a town about 45 miles away .... via eBay. The seller had it posted both ways (ebay and the local small town paper), and reserved the right to end the auction early if it sold locally. So he did, and I got it for less than the reserve price.

I'd just suggest the normal routes: classifieds, vacant corners, ebay, the trader mags. They are becoming more rare with each passing year. I think this is going to be a "step up" to my next purchase of a restored (or more restored) Grand Wagoneer. Plus, this one was not the colors I was lookign for.

Let me know if I can help. If you have 30 grand you could just plunk it down for the Restored Collectors kind ...  .


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

RyanPatrick said:


> I'm in the market for the exact same thing. Where did you find yours? I'm hoping to find one locally as opposed to competing for the decent ones on Ebay.


https://www.wagonmasters.com/


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Topsider said:


> https://www.wagonmasters.com/


Topsider, I am familiar with wagonmaster...and their prices. Not willing (or able) to drop that much coin on one. Thanks for the link though.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

*Blackwatch Sport Coat*

Purchased the Black Watch Sport Coat today from J. Press. An Awesome piece of Trad Goods for sure. I can wear it with my Taupe Calvary Twills, Oatmeal Flannels or Oxford Gray Whipcords or Charcoal Flannels, lots of possibilities with White or Cream Shirt and Club Tie or Soild wool tie.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

oxford said:


> Purchased the Black Watch Sport Coat today from J. Press. An Awesome piece of Trad Goods for sure. I can wear it with my Taupe Calvary Twills, Oatmeal Flannels or Oxford Gray Whipcords or Charcoal Flannels, lots of possibilities with White or Cream Shirt and Club Tie or Soild wool tie.


Sounds very nice. How about posting some pictures?

Enjoy wearing.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

*My last pair of shells. Really.*

Alden tassel loafers in # 8.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

stfu said:


> ... I picked this little number up second (third ....fourth ....) hand. Fits perfect, but I admit it has a few signs of wear.


I always liked this design. I wish they would make a retro model, as I feel it would sell well. It seems like the car companies do well when they take classic designs and give them a contemporary look-and-feel.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

American Living sportcoat at J.C. Penney, which was marked down to $29.97 -- plus an additional 20% off -- from the original $275.

I have eyed the jacket since it hit stores during American Living's debut, but never thought it was worth $275. It was certainly worth the $24 that I paid for it.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ds23pallas said:


> Alden tassel loafers in # 8.


Enjoy wearing!


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

A pair of scarlet boxcloth braces:


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Hockey,

Nice jacket. Just when I was wondering if anyone here wore them (see my thread asking that question yesterday). If you get the chance, I'd love to see a photo of the entire outfit you put together with that jacket.


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

Was thinking of asking my folks for a raincoat as a gift, when I happened to see this one at Housing Works thrift store. They were having 50% off everything in the store sale. This BB was exactly the particulars I was looking for (single-breasted, beltless,) my size and marked $70, so I paid $35 for it!

Now I have to figure out the proper conditions for its wear. It has a nice wool liner, but I don't know if it'll be warm enough for serious winter conditions, though it is long enough to be more useful than my shorter wool overcoats. I also don't know how breathable the 65/35 blend will be on hot, rainy days here in nyc, but i guess i'll find out. wear over a suit, over jeans, in between?
-Matt


----------

